# Anobody Bowfishing in Texas yet?



## fowlplay412 (Jun 2, 2015)

My guess its going to be a late start for this year.. Just wondering if anyone has scouted around? Due to all this rain it has the rivers muddy! Please update if anyone has any action out there. Good luck.


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Weve been having good luck in east Texas lakes numbers wise at night. Pretty muddy water so it's tough to see deeper than 2'. Been up and down the Trinity quite a bit since early March. Haven't seen many big gar in flooded areas yet. I'm hoping it'll pick up after next weeks forecasted rains and hotter sustained temperatures. This is my first year I'm really dedicating hours looking for a trophy gar so my advice might not be worth much, but hey you gotta get out there and try.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

We shot about two weeks ago and had a decent shoot considering water temp.

Going to try again Saturday. The water has been so dirty from all the rain it has been difficult.


----------



## Hoggslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

It's been slow. We've made a few trips down the bayou but water is really muddy. Going to try again tomorrow night.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Kind of had a spotted gar spawn about a month ago, it was starting anyways, then just fell off. Same with carp spawn. It's been really weird. Lots of muddy water. Lots.


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

